# Puppies!!



## Sonya-m (Sep 7, 2017)

I've not been around much lately. You may recall the heartbreak we went through in May when we had to say goodbye to our beloved shar pei, Buster after a year long battle with chronic kidney disease [emoji22]






Initially I was in the never again camp. It was too hard and too painful to ever contemplate having to go through it again. 

My husband hated the house without a dog but I resisted his attempts to change my mind with puppy ads. Until he sent me one with shar pei pups!

So, we found a brilliant breeder who have had ever health screening test done that's available to ensure both parents are clear of everything that can be tested for. 

Meet Fozzie and Bella! 12 weeks old and just moved in on Monday. We had a holiday already booked so the breeder kept them for an extra month and it's really paid off - they're already toilet trained and are really confident, happy pups.


----------



## CTAnton (Sep 7, 2017)

They're beyond adorable! Wishing you many years of happiness with them!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 7, 2017)

So much cuteness!  Congratulations!


----------



## LilyJo (Sep 7, 2017)

Oh wow they are gorgeous!

Congratulations on your two wonderful additions, they are not replacements by any means but they go a long way to helping heal your heart dont they?

Beautiful babies.


----------



## Susie (Sep 7, 2017)

Too cute for words!  Losing pets is painful, but all the years of love more than make up for it.


----------



## Cellador (Sep 7, 2017)

Aww, they are precious! Congrats on the new family members!


----------



## Dahila (Sep 7, 2017)

Jeeeeeeeez I am in love, they are so cute, and they will make your heart sing,  Congratulation on new family members, cuteness overwhelmed   They are perfect in every inch of them 
Two of them,  they will be no lonely when you have to leave the house.  Excellent decision Sonya


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm also one who says, "never again", when I lose a pet. But there comes a time when the right one comes along to fill that empty space, and you know it's right. Or in your case, two right ones! I'm so happy for you, and them.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 7, 2017)

So happy your heart has healed enough to bring the puppies into your life. Double trouble - they are so adorable! Congrats to you and your husband.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Sep 7, 2017)

Oh so completely adorable!! You just made my day. Thanks for the pictures and congratulations on the new additions to your family.


----------



## earlene (Sep 7, 2017)

Sweethearts!


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 10, 2017)

Oh, Sonya how wonderful! They are just precious.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone, they're definitely helping to make our home complete again. I will never forget Buster but I know he'd be happy we're giving more dogs a loving home


----------



## Cindy2428 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sonya please, please  keep the pictures coming as you are able. I'm sure there are a bunch of us who would like to see them grow up


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 12, 2017)

Will do


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 12, 2017)

How am I ever going to say no to these faces??


----------



## Cindy2428 (Sep 12, 2017)

I don't think you will be able to. They just adore you Sonya - it clearly shows on their faces.


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 12, 2017)

Puppy update!! They 4.5 months old now and getting bigger by the day!! Lots of fun to be around though. Bella has been to puppy classes and loved it - she was brilliant at everything. Fozzie in the other hand is a bit of a baby and is taking longer to do things. He was scared of going for walks at first and we had to carry him out the street but he’s fine now which is good since he weighs 13.5kg now!


----------



## Kittish (Oct 12, 2017)

They are cuties, all right.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh my heart!!!


----------



## Dahila (Oct 12, 2017)

I am completely in love with your puppies Sonya


----------

